# Mixing meats in brine



## SmokinEdge (Jan 27, 2020)

I noticed in one of Pop’s explanations of his brine recipe, he says not no mix varieties of meat, but that different pieces of the same variety were fine.

Question, why is mixing,, say beef and pork, not ok?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2020)

.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 27, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> They all carry different bacteria that need specific temps to kill. DO NOT mix different meats. Cuts of same meat is fine


If the meat, excluding poultry, was then cooked to a minimum of 145* IT, what could be the harm? Isn’t bacteria the reason we use salt and nitrite, and doesn’t that kill the bacteria? Isn’t that the point?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2020)

.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 28, 2020)

For the cost of water and cure, why take the chance?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2020)

There is absolutely no " Safety " issue mixing meats in a Brine or Cure. The typical answer is, " Chicken has Salmonella, Pork has Listeria and Beef has E-coli 0157... They will cross-contaminate. " Who Cares! The Meats are all getting Cooked to a Bacteria killing IT in a 225°+, Smoker. With the exception of Chicken and Pork, we don't care about IT as long as the recommended 165°F and 145°F IT, respectively, are reached. The Beef can be whatever you like as long as it is Intact.

The problem is with Salt Penetration and Brine Time. Chicken only needs 12 to 24 hours in a 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1 Brine , by Weight of Meat and Water combined, to reach full penetration and Equilize at 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1. Beef and Pork needs 7 Days Per Inch in  the same brine to reach full penetration and Equilibrium, AKA, a uniform Salt/Cure concentration. So, in a 2% Brine the Chicken will absorb More than 2% Salt, Unless you Brine it as long as the Red Meat so that the Whole System, Water, Bird and Beef, Equilize at 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1. Brining Chicken for say, 7 to 14 Days, will yield Mushy Meat. NO Bueno!
So, unless you are Brine Curing, Chicken Leg Quarters with 1/4" Beef Fajita Strips, overnight...Do the Poultry and Red Meat Separately. 
In Contrast, Beef and Pork Equilize at the Same Rate. So if you want to mix Red Meat, have at it! Just make sure they come out of the Brine Cure at the same time, determined by the Thickest piece of meat...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 28, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> There is absolutely no " Safety " issue mixing meats in a Brine or Cure. The typical answer is, " Chicken has Salmonella, Pork has Listeria and Beef has E-coli 0157... They will cross-contaminate. " Who Cares! The Meats are all getting Cooked to a Bacteria killing IT in a 225°+, Smoker. With the exception of Chicken and Pork, we don't care about IT as long as the recommended 165°F and 145°F IT, respectively, are reached. The Beef can be whatever you like as long as it is Intact.
> 
> The problem is with Salt Penetration and Brine Time. Chicken only needs 12 to 24 hours in a 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1 Brine , by Weight of Meat and Water combined, to reach full penetration and Equilize at 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1. Beef and Pork needs 7 Days Per Inch in  the same brine to reach full penetration and Equilibrium, AKA, a uniform Salt/Cure concentration. So, in a 2% Brine the Chicken will absorb More than 2% Salt, Unless you Brine it as long as the Red Meat so that the Whole System, Water, Bird and Beef, Equilize at 2% Salt and 0.25% Cure #1. Brining Chicken for say, 7 to 14 Days, will yield Mushy Meat. NO Bueno!
> So, unless you are Brine Curing, Chicken Leg Quarters with 1/4" Beef Fajita Strips, overnight...Do the Poultry and Red Meat Separately.
> In Contrast, Beef and Pork Equilize at the Same Rate. So if you want to mix Red Meat, have at it! Just make sure they come out of the Brine Cure at the same time, determined by the Thickest piece of meat...JJ




This makes sense, Chef jimmy.
Thanks for the reply, and information.


----------

